

A Lament for the Class of 2010 - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704250104575238692439240552.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_5

======
d2viant
"He had attended an Ivy League school, studying drama and music, and was now
back living at home."

There's plenty of professions in demand right now, even during this economic
downturn. The reality, though, is that you can't skate by in fields like drama
and music during a downturn like this.

"There are no jobs, and the jobs that do exist aren't the kinds anyone in his
right mind would have spent $100,000 to $200,000 to land."

This is a ridiculous assertion. There may not be jobs out there for the field
that he chose to study in, but that doesn't mean there aren't any jobs. Its
nobody's fault that he chose to spend $200,000 for a degree in a field that
nobody has a need to employ.

The economy and the jobs therein isn't based on what field he is interested
in, it's based on what field there is a need for. My company has multiple
developer positions open right now, but are we going to hire somebody with a
drama degree? Of course not. We have lots of positions open for people that
can actually generate economic output for the company: mechanical engineers,
software developers, electrical engineers, etc. and even accountants.

Were degrees like drama and music ever that employable? I remember when I
graduated (before the downturn) my friends in these majors were complaining
then about finding jobs.

------
harshpotatoes
I always find it annoying that every news article about the recession and lack
of jobs focuses on people with degrees in drama, or communications, or what
have you. Aren't there articles that focus on what the job situation is like
for those with engineering degrees? physics/chemistry degrees? CS?

------
klbarry
I do internet marketing and found it really easy to get a full time job,
honestly, and I don't have a degree. The article is sure to be popular,
though.

